# Woohoo!!! Cory fry!!!



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

My bronze cories spawned on 10/26. I got about 20 eggs off the glass and into a breeder net. I noticed some fry on 10/30 and just transferred the 8, that lived, into a butter tub today. It's hanging in the main tank. That way I can keep a better eye on them and make sure they eat and I'll be able to keep their water cleaner. 

This is just too exciting!!! I've been wanting to get cory fry for about 3 years! All it took was cooler nights, a nice big water change and in the morning they were plastering eggs all over the place! Try saving cory eggs before you've had your morning coffee!  

I'll keep you all updated. Here's hoping they all make it!!


----------



## Dan (Aug 6, 2005)

Thats awsome. Congrats!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats!
Better get a batch of BBS going.


----------



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

Which brings me to this question, Jan.  I don't think I'm up to raising BBS. What other foods can they eat? I have frozen brine shrimp. I know that's way to big for them but, what about the "juice/gravy"? Will they eat pulverized flakes? I need to do this with what I have on hand. So, any advice is greatly appreciated!

Thanks!!!


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

I think microworms would be much easier to raise and feed.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Microworms, Vinegar Eels, Daphnia pulex. As they grow, grindal worms, daphnia monia then daphnia manga.


----------



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

Geez, I gotta raise worms?!?!?! Well, I suppose it's a small sacrifice for the little darlings. [smilie=r: I am working on getting some microworms from Aquabid right now! Thanks for the info, all!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Jan, if you don't have anything on hand, you can boil some eggs and use just the yolk for first food. Just mash it up real well, mix it with a little water, and feed sparingly since any food can quickly contaminate the tank.
I've also used the Liquifry egg bearer food for the first week or two with good results.


----------



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks so much, Jan! I will do the yolk thing for the next few days. I should have some microworms by the end of the week!!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I forgot to say that it's always a good idea to toss something like Java moss in the container for newborns too, since it has all kinds of little micro-nutrients in it for them to feed on.

Wow, you're right on the ball if you already have microworms coming.


----------



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

I do have some java moss in with them. And, yes, I'm on a mission now! Gotta watch them grow up!

I read about changing most of the water in their bowl twice a day. I got a turkey baster (am I ready, or what?) and will just baste out some bad stuff and refill with tank water. How does that sound? Any other tips are welcome!

Would it help to put a couple snails in there? I have MTS, pond and ramshorn.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

the trick to spawning most cories is a water change with colder water.. most times it works when they are ready.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Congrats :supz: ... They look like little tadpoles!... Keep us updated.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Congrats! This is exciting as I am going through the same blessing right now. On 10/23, my albino Corydora aeneus spawned. I scraped the eggs and put them in a 2.5 gallon tank with a heater and a bubble filter. After the first one started to show signs of the egg sack being depleted, I started feeding microworms, which are very easy to maintain. I hate raising BBS, because they are a PITA every which way. After the first couple of days of feeding microworms, I started alternating between the microworms and No BS Fry Food, which is 100-200 microns in size, but any micronized food this size should work. After 1 1/2 weeks, I have about 50 babies. I've had some deaths, but they seem to be runts. Most survivors seem to be active and noticeably larger than the dead runts. A local catfish breeder recommended 10% water changes daily for the first couple of weeks with an airline hose to siphon the stuff off the bottom. He said that smaller daily water changes will not shock the fry as much as larger/more frequent water changes. I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

Well, I've at least learned something. The fry did not make it. I don't think I had enough aeration for them. I will do things differently next time, for sure. I did get the microworms today (Yuck!), and I did get them started. Now I just have to get the cories to spawn again soon.

I guess we all have to learn from our mistakes. It's pretty awful when little lives are at stake, though. 

Jan


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry they didn't make it this time, Jan. 

You're right, they do need lots of aeration, and it sometimes takes a couple of trys to get the whole thing right. You're off to a great start though.


----------

